# Rlt Aftersales



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Not a watch review but I'm sure it will be o.k. here and is directed towards anyone "sitting on the fence" trying to decide whether to buy from RLT.

Those of us who have purchased from Roy and possibly had a fault with said purchase will already know that any problem is sorted out quickly. One of the major advantages of buying from someone who builds watches and is able to fix them. Other internet dealers or high street shops, although perfectly fine, can usually only send the watch back to the manufacturer for repair with the added inconvenience and extra time that takes.

I received a RLT10 a couple of weeks ago. It stopped after a few hours running and did so repeatedly. I contacted Roy who straight away requested me to send it back to him. I did mention that the packaging was slightly damaged on delivery and maybe this had some bearing on the fault. I also sent a pic. of the box. No arguments from Roy, I could very easily have dropped the watch and then jumped up and down on the box to make it look damaged in transit. I DIDN'T







I received the watch back about 5 days later - complete with new replacement movement. Roy did say that there was a problem with the balance which could have been caused by a shock. I can imagine what the outcome may have been if purchased elsewhere, straight away I would have been accused of dropping the watch no matter what the circumstances.

Apologies for the ramble, but hope it convinces some waverers.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I will second that









Any problem is sorted quickly with no hassle









You may blush now Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm too old to blush







but I thank you both for your kind words.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You're not too old yet...there is still 11 days to go


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

True,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good back up is worth a fortune and that's what we get from RLT.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I found Roy's site in December of last year and tentatively bought my first watch. It arrived promptly the following day and was just what I had wanted.









Now I know that the service that Roy offers is better that any shop could offer. I've worked in a jewellers shop so I know.









I've spent a bob or two with Roy and would always ask him first if he could get a particular watch for me. So buy with confidence, you won't get a better deal or dealer.

And remember, "There is no present like the time" just ask Stan.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Guys, now i'm blushing.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)

Roy was the first person I purchased from when I started collecting 2 years ago.

Apart from RLT forum friends, I've not purchased from anywhere else and cannot recommend him enough. A jolly decent chap!!

Still blushin' Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Kenny said:


> Still blushin' Roy?


 Yep, keep it up and I'll be able to save some money on the lighting here.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 25, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Glow lad, glow.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

C'mon here Roy. Me hands are cold







.


----------



## alexeberlin (Oct 16, 2007)

this is all very reassuring to everything except my wallet


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

And another endorsement for the aftersales - just had my RLT11 repaired and returned to me - thanks Roy.

Nin


----------



## buktimah (Nov 14, 2007)

Dear Roy,

This is great advertisement for you. I am a new member to this forum. May I ask if you sell RLT watches to Singapore? I also saw 10 and 40 etc after RLT, what do those numbers mean?

If you have yet to sell your watches here, maybe I can be your agent. I think they look great and should have good potential here

Regards


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes we sell to all countries.

Due to the limited runs we do not have agents, sorry.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

pity I quite like the idea of an agent in every major city in the world

*... RLT WATCHES ...*

New York, Sydney, Rio, Singapore, Rome & Bridlington


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

pg tips said:


> pity I quite like the idea of an agent in every major city in the world
> 
> *... RLT WATCHES ...*
> 
> New York, Sydney, Rio, Singapore, Rome & Bridlington












Yep, Roy is definately one of the good guys - can't praise him highly enough (both his products and his before and after sales services). - I've said it before, as have many others, and I'll say it again. - Credit where its due.

And in the unlikely event there is a problem Roy will always sort it out.


----------



## equis (Mar 8, 2008)

alexeberlin said:


> this is all very reassuring to everything except my wallet


sure


----------



## Andy Hird (Feb 25, 2008)

Bought a watch from Roy last week and he did some mods to it for me.....first class service ! Very pleased


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Andy Hird said:


> Bought a watch from Roy last week and he did some mods to it for me.....first class service ! Very pleased


All these comments have just convinced me to give Roy a call this afterrnoon!


----------



## blackdog (May 22, 2008)

Hello

just to say i have recently made a couple of purchases from Roy,(swiss chrono and one of Roys own watches)his customer service and reliability have been second to none.

thanks Roy

hope to buy many more from you.

bernard

scotland


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

I too recently made my first purchase from Roy and he has been brilliant and patience with my relentless phone calls.


----------

